# New PACH & PAX!!!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm psyched to share that my husband and Helki earned their PACH and PAX today! Yippee!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go! Awesome job! I hope you got video


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! Pictures? Video???


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you both so much! I didn't get any video . . was basically paralyzed sitting in the bleachers, holding my breath, didn't dare move for fear that she would see "mom", get distracted and knock a bar. I do have some pix that a friend took for us. I'll try to attach them.

Doug is a huge Ohio State fan, so I made him an Ohio State PACH bar. Funny thing, the judge is a Michigan fan (apparently they're rivals). After Doug's run, I handed him the PACH bar and the look on the judge's face was priceless. He was a good sport though and agreed to pose for pix. Jan also agreed to pose for the PACH pic as she was the first judge that Helki ever earned Qs under. Thought it was cool that they could both be in the pic.

I'm so proud of Helki and Doug!!! 



















This one is my favorite . . 










I owe tremendous thanks to my friend Randy Gaines for his wonderful photos!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!! What a great accomplishment!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

YES! That last photo is awesome awesome! I dream of a similar moment with Pimg. What a great team Helki and Doug are, you can tell from that photo.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! What an awesome accomplishment and great photos too.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome! 

Great photos, I especially love the last one


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Wow, congratulations! I love the pictures, especially the second two.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!


----------

